# why is this happening to me? bad diarrhea and pms



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Every month before my period my ibs symptoms flare. This month is exceptionally bad. Tonight I was sitting at my dining room table and all of a sudden cramps hit and I rushed to the bathroom. Barely making it. I had very gassy and watery Diarrhea. About 10 min later cramps hit again. This time no bm despite the horrible urge. I sat on the toilet for awhile just in case and a bit of soft not formed poo came out. So Ive taken Imodium and Xanax since this flare gave me a panic attack and I'm hoping they kick in soon. What can I do to help ease this during pms? My period is due in 3 days and I can't handle the thought of feeling like this for 3 more days.


----------



## Wonderlust (Aug 17, 2012)

windemere said:


> Every month before my period my ibs symptoms flare. This month is exceptionally bad. Tonight I was sitting at my dining room table and all of a sudden cramps hit and I rushed to the bathroom. Barely making it. I had very gassy and watery Diarrhea. About 10 min later cramps hit again. This time no bm despite the horrible urge. I sat on the toilet for awhile just in case and a bit of soft not formed poo came out. So Ive taken Imodium and Xanax since this flare gave me a panic attack and I'm hoping they kick in soon. What can I do to help ease this during pms? My period is due in 3 days and I can't handle the thought of feeling like this for 3 more days.


I'm the worst before my period too. Do you also get lower back pain? I'm wondering if it's a swelling issue. I get anxiety about the ibs and have recently decided to try an SSRI to test how much of the problem is anxiety-related, assuming zoloft will have an effect on me. I never thought I would be one to try anti-depressants but if it helps with the ibs I think it's worth it. It's too soon to say whether they're helping, should feel the full effect by the end of the month. I wish I had a tried and true method to offer up, but my only current hunch about helping with diarrhea is eating rice, seems to help me when I get a bout, though diarrhea isn't my main ibs issue.


----------



## PaGuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello! I usually dont get D but very soft stools and constant lower abdominal pain and bloating, but I have gotten diarrhea 3 times in the las 5 weeks =(

I'm getting my period this weekend and my lower abdominal pain is more intense, I though it was PMS but then I got D today =-( the pain remains so I'm confused if this is PMS or IBS... or may be both!

My Dr prescribed Prozak but I have not take it as I read that there are different ways to treat anxiety such as Behavioral Cognitive Therapy, antidepresants have bad side effects so I rather take the psicological therapy. I'll see the therapist next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I was on prozac but felt more jittery on it. I like having the Xanax to take as needed. So far I've responded poorly to 3 different ssris. I can never tell if my cramps are ibs related or period related at this time of the month. I've been debating trying the birth control pill to see if that can calm down my pms related ibs. But I hate the idea of messing with my hormones. But at least I know I'm not alone. I dread the week before my period because I know it will be worse for my ibs.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

You may be keen to know that SSRI anti-depressants lean more on the side of Diarrhea as a side effect... The TCA's (Tricylic Anti-depressents) lean more on the side of constipation as a side effect. 
So if you suffer with IBS-D... I wouldn't reccommend SSRI's as that might just aggravate it even more .... Im currently taking Amitriptyline which is a TCA and it hasnt caused constipation as such, but i can definitely tell it has firmed my stools up some what


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

The ssris didn't give me more diarrhea...that I noticed. But I go too much to have been able to tell. They just made me feel sick in general and gave me more anxiety..even after the 4 weeks I waited to see if I would adjust.

I'm just so sick of being almost bed ridden from my stomach and bowel problems before my period. I was an hour late to work on Wednesday because I was up until 4 am with unbearable nausea which then led into diarrhea the next day. I'd like to chalk this up to a bug but I've been tracking my symptoms for 3 months and every month 6-7 days before my period I get REALLY sick. There has to be a way to control this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just take some imodium (either a whole or half tab depending on how much you think you need) preventatively _with_ your meals the week before your are due and see if that helps.

As far as "why" this is happening to you..... a link between hormones and IBS has been long established. For more info please read the "IBS and Hormones" article pinned to the top of the Women's Health Forum.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Has there been any luck with birth control helping out with pre menstrual ibs? I finally got my period today and my symptoms vanished. I'm back to my normal ibs and not ibs x 100


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes for _some_ people..but makes it worse for others. No way to tell until you try. Go to the Women's Health Forum to read more about it.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I just checked it out. I've been part of this site for over a year and didn't even know there was a women's health forum. Thank you for pointing that out to me lol


----------

